
The First Web 3.0 Interface Launches! Anyone Have a LOLCAT? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/first-ever-web-3-0-interface-launches
======
mattculbreth
Well if the guy would use Reddit he'd have all the LOLCATs he needs.

